# lowering springs



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Has anyone used 2" to 2.5" lowering with 245 35 18s. Do they rub? Should I look for less lowering?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kirk rubin said:


> Has anyone used 2" to 2.5" lowering with 245 35 18s. Do they rub? Should I look for less lowering?


don't quote me but i believe the travel on the stock suspension was something like 2 1/4"-2 1/2" so i say you just take the springs out and weld the arms to the frame


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks but that sounds like more labor than i wanted however this sounds like a job for my buddy(for a case of brews),thanks again.


----------

